# Baltimore 335d owners recommendation



## Oilburner335 (Dec 8, 2011)

Approaching 12K service soon. Does anyone have a recommendation on a Baltimore area BMW dealership to use and perhaps a mechanic to request that is knowledgable about the 335d? Any dealerships to avoid? Thanks


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I bought my car from Russel and had the first schedule service performed there with no issues. Since it did not have any problems I can't vouch for an experienced tech.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

My somewhat trouble-prone 335d was always serviced appropriately by BMW of Towson. They do offer "drive in" service with no appointment needed, but I'd suggest stopping by and introducing yourself to a Service Advisor and then use them personally to schedule service...having a 1:1 relationship with a SA is the best way to get good service in my experience.


----------



## FANICOCHE (Jun 15, 2012)

Go to Towson BMW, Northwest BMW, Silver Spring BMW


----------

